# 2021 Bear



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I got the email yesterday that I was UNSUCCESSFUL again at drawing a Bear tag.  This makes 14 years in a row receiving the same email. Good Lord, what does it take to get a tag now days??


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Same result for me


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> Good Lord, what does it take to get a tag now days??


Go down to your local Walmart and buy one OTC when they go on sale later this month?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> Good Lord, what does it take to get a tag now days??


Apparently more than 14 points! 

I got the old unsuccessful email also!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> Go down to your local Walmart and buy one OTC when they go on sale later this month?


I call those tags "Sucker Tags". Very low success rate unless you have a pack of K-9s and access to the woods before the closure date. It can be done, but those that have tagged out on this hunt without dogs, are lucky or, smarter than your average Bear hunter.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You might want to look into putting in for a different unit.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> You might want to look into putting in for a different unit.


I've thought about that too. I've been applying for the multi season tag on a unit that only gives out I think 6 permits. I'm in it this long, I just as well stick it out until I draw the permit I want. I could mess up the odds by applying for a fall tag on the same unit, and actually draw it. I'm not jumping ship now. To close to the shore.


----------



## TmTmTl (Apr 27, 2019)

I feel your pain, 14 is a good number but just wait till you are up there with me with 17 unsuccessful emails. I've waited longer to draw a dang bear tag than it took to draw 2 LE elk tags!


----------



## utahntv (Mar 4, 2021)

Took me 13 years for the tag, unfortunately it looks like I selected an area other than what I was planning for.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

TmTmTl said:


> I feel your pain, 14 is a good number but just wait till you are up there with me with 17 unsuccessful emails. I've waited longer to draw a dang bear tag than it took to draw 2 LE elk tags!


I know its just weird! I drew a Bear Archery only tag back in 96 (I think) First time applying and drew. Back then, you could hunt the spring and fall seasons. Bait and dogs were allowed for pursuing. Of course you couldn't run dogs over your bait, but why would you anyway?

I passed on multiple Bears and never punched the tag. It was one of the most fun and hardest hunts I've been on!! In fact, that is what got me into hounds.

I also drew a LE Elk tag with less points that it's taking for Bear.


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

UTAHNTV. what unit and season did you draw?


----------



## utahntv (Mar 4, 2021)

super chicken said:


> UTAHNTV. what unit and season did you draw?


Manti North. I know the area well and have hunted it for deer and elk quite a bit but never for bear. It is the premium so I have the entire year to hunt.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

utahntv said:


> Manti North. I know the area well and have hunted it for deer and elk quite a bit but never for bear. It is the premium so I have the entire year to hunt.


You drew the Multi Season with 13???:shock::shock: If I were you, buy a Lotto ticket, head to Wendover, and whatever else you can think of because the luck of the Irish is with you.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

utahntv said:


> Manti North. I know the area well and have hunted it for deer and elk quite a bit but never for bear. It is the premium so I have the entire year to hunt.


I know of two others that drew this tag this year, both had 17 points!! There are definitely more than a few bears there. A tip, stick to the deepest, darkest, nastiest canyons you can find!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I get a kick listening to all the points it takes to draw a bear tag these days. 

Back in about '93 (or so) myself and a hunting buddy put in for the Cedar Mountain unit. 
There was three tags available. Well, when the results came out (posted list, no Internet yet) 
We were surprised that we both got tags. 
Come to find out later.......we were the only two to put in. :mrgreen:

We killed a really nice cinnamon that he tagged. I didn't end up with one. (My own fault)
We screwed up and showed bragging pictures around town. 

The next year 18 guys put in and we got 1 tag. 
Killed a nice Chocolate. 

By the 3rd year 50 guys were putting in. 
Made it so we couldn't get a tag anymore. 

Sometimes it's best to keep the success to yourself ??


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

Multi season tags are pretty hard to come by so not surprised you didn't draw but when you finally pull the tag what a year you'll have! I drew my summer tag last year took me 13 years to pull that tag and it was a blast definitely the hardest but most rewarding and fun hunt I've personally done I can't wait to get my waiting period out of the way and start applying again. In the mean time I also have my son's hunt to look forward to in the next few years as he is getting close (or atleast should be) to getting his summer tag.


----------



## SNESI53 (Jan 20, 2021)

Did not draw one myself. Lucky I have one in the Pope and Young already. Age will catch up with me before I draw again.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

SNESI53 said:


> Did not draw one myself. Lucky I have one in the Pope and Young already. Age will catch up with me before I draw again.


I hear you loud and clear! I'll never draw another LE Elk tag again in this state. I'll let the young guns go for it and I'll sit back and watch. So I'm leaving the point system and saving the application fee for fuel. Thanks Biden for jumping the fuel cost!  I might be able to buy enough gas to push a piss ants scooter around a Cheerio.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I put in for my first point last year.
This year I was putting in for my second point and at last minute figured I might as well put in for the actual tag.
I have no idea what I am doing but fortunately I have a few great friends that know the area well.
I drew Range Creek fall.
If someone with experience doesn't mind teaching me, what food/scents should I begin acquiring now please?
I think I remember Goosefreak saying popcorn with raspberry koolaid powder or something like that?
Donuts?


----------



## Elkhunter28 (Feb 19, 2021)

I drew la sal summer black bear. I had 13 points. I have never been to la sal or bear hunted for that matter. Can't wait to get out and see what happens. If anyone knows the area and wants to help a hunter out haha let me know. Thanks in advance


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Elkhunter28 said:


> I drew la sal summer black bear. I had 13 points. I have never been to la sal or bear hunted for that matter. Can't wait to get out and see what happens. If anyone knows the area and wants to help a hunter out haha let me know. Thanks in advance


Honestly, I am not trying to be a jerk . . . but you used your 13 points on a unit you know nothing about?!?!

Here is the link to a previous thread about the summer La Sal bear hunt:
https://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/192593-la-sal-summer-black-bear.html

Best of luck on your adventure!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> Honestly, I am not trying to be a jerk . . . but you used your 13 points on a unit you know nothing about?!?!
> 
> Here is the link to a previous thread about the summer La Sal bear hunt:
> https://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/192593-la-sal-summer-black-bear.html
> ...


Sad but this is nothing new. People put in just for points or put in and never draw a tag and then they luck out and get the tag.

It is no different than elk, deer, or any other animal that takes a while to draw.

And as you know they come on here with that same old question.

I drew a tag for XYZ animal in ABC unit and I have never set foot in it much less know how to get there, but I heard that it is a great unit.

Elkhunter28, have fun on your hunt but be ready for a lot of tourist down there. The last half dozen times that I have been on the unit I have seen bears with a lot of them being the Jellystone type looking for that picnic basket. Find a canyon away from all the people and have fun.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Drawing an area one knows nothing about (for any hunt) can be a good thing....Sometimes. If your the persistent type of individual, you can learn a new area just from placing boots on the ground and a map, GPS unit. (I said map,:-| showing age for sure) Well, that's the way it was done when I was a youngster. :grin:


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I have looked at draw odds in the past thinking I could just try and draw another unit with the points I have. But I always end up putting in for the units I know the best in the end. The La Sal bear hunt is not an easy hunt no matter the hunt you draw. Especially if you are unfamiliar with the area. It does have a lot of bear, but it'll take a lot of work regardless. I think typical harvest success results will back that up. It begs the question, if a units success rate is down, is it because the unit is down, or is it because several people point jumped into a unit they are clueless on and aren't able to harvest an animal?


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

took 16 last year to draw the Bookcliffs Multi Season tag


----------

